# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  ¿Cigüeña negra?

## perdiguera

En los arrozales del Ter encontré varias aves lejanas con lo que las fotos no fueron lo suficientemente buenas.
Incluso ésta de, me parece, una cigüeña negra, se ve mal pero la he subido para que me saquéis de la duda.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (12-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (03-oct-2016),Jonasino (03-oct-2016),Los terrines (03-oct-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La cigüeña negra tiene la zona del vientre en blanco, el pico es más largo y recto, más rojizo.

----------

perdiguera (03-oct-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Parece un morito, no?

----------

Los terrines (03-oct-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Por el color y la forma del pico yo también creo que se trata de un morito común; os pongo una foto que tengo subida en el hilo de fauna en el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz, para que podáis comprobarlo:



Un cordial saludo.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (12-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (04-oct-2016),Jonasino (03-oct-2016),perdiguera (03-oct-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------

